

Anywhere to see Y Combinator Founder Bios? - kkt262

I'd love to see what other stuff the Ycombinator founders created before they started their YC companies. I know the backgrounds of a few of them, like Drew Houston and Jessica Mah, but are there any sites that have more information?
======
coryl
<http://www.startupsopensourced.com/e-book/>

Lots of YC companies in there

~~~
kkt262
That looks awesome. Thanks.

